
Five Ways Apple's Tablet May Change the World - Flemlord
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2009/tc20091229_795528.htm
======
Flemlord
Two-way video phones is the one that resonates with me. The technology is far
enough along, but nobody has nailed the interface/hardware combo yet. All it
takes is one company to get it right--nobody does that better than Apple.

